# best way to cut sheet stock



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I have some Unisub hardboard that is roughly 16x24 and Unisub aluminum stock 12x24 and I want to cut these down to 12x18. 

Is there a special process that needs to be done so as to not chip the coating off? I am thinking of using my table saw with the correct blade for hardboard and aluminum.

does anyone forsee any problems?

Or is there somewhere that I can order the sheet stock already cut to size? My local supplier only have the sizes available and has never cut them.

thanks
bieu


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

If you cut it with a blade, it will have to be very sharp, and it will be hard not to chip it. If you have a laser engraver, it laser cuts very nicely into any shape you want.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Use a carbide finish blade, probably 80T and tape over the cut line with masking tape. When I worked in a sign shop we actually used a big paper cutter, the type with a curved bladed on the side, except the blade was over 4 feet long, to slice aluminum stock. But I have no idea where you would get such an animal. You might also try asking the place you buy stock from what they use.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Also cut it on the Reverse Side (The Side you are not printing on)


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you look in the upper right corner of a post it shows the date. You responded to a post over 4 years old. Hopefully he has figured it out by this point.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I am aware of the Date Rick I didnt realise there was a cut off point don,t be a F-c-ing smart ars&


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

hey, there was good info there since I've been wondering how to cut pieces myself so glad it was brought up


----------



## 9th ave printing (Apr 13, 2013)

Would like more detail for laser cutting sheet stock. Other than cutting on the non coated side of the aluminum, any other tips? Assuming one removes the plastic protection, does the coating get scratched or chipped when laser cutting? 
Anyone have pictures of some intricate cuts from sublimated sheet stock? Anyone laser cutting either before or after printing image? Enquiring Minds want to know.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

wormil said:


> If you look in the upper right corner of a post it shows the date. You responded to a post over 4 years old. Hopefully he has figured it out by this point.


That made me laugh but it's never a bad thing to update posts with new information.

I'll also add, when cutting with a table saw, to put the coating side down, like someone else mentioned, and it's a good idea to put some scrap piece of wood under the sheet stock to keep the coating from chipping.

When using a drill to make a hole (for clocks) from an aluminum sheet stock, I put the coating side down and put a scrap piece of wood under it to help keep the coating from chipping. Does a great job.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

If you cut a lot of the metal sheet stock you should invest in a small sheer.


----------



## 9th ave printing (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for your responses. I was particularly interested in laser cutting a more intricate design. 
Anyone have any experience? 
Would love to see some pictures.


----------

